# Mineral mines, split toning, and bokeh(some random shots, c&c!)



## Foxx (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Another collection of shots I've taken over the past few weeks, again no theme. Just looking for comments and critique on composition/technique. :thumbup:


#1 - Water droplets on my winshield, I've been playing with split toning and came up with this night combo.







#1a - The horizontal version -- Which orientation is more aesthetically pleasing?






#2 - more split toning. I'm a real fan of this color combo. Any other combinations you like to work with?






#3 - Went to a kaolin mine today, colors and textures were too cool.






#4 - Panorama of the mine






Any feedback would be appreciated!!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 25, 2012)

I still don't know what split toning is...BUT I am a Big fan of #1 :thumbup:.

Nice work.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 25, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I still don't know what split toning is...



This is what it is: http://www.ilfordphoto.com/aboutus/page.asp?n=133 , not sure if Digital shooters feel the same way.


----------



## Frequency (Feb 25, 2012)

I liked the big diffused patch in #1 than the the nearly perfect one in second. The lady is really moody and liked
The composition in the lanscape is not much attractive
The panorama is wonderful 

Regards


----------



## Foxx (Feb 26, 2012)

Frequency said:


> The composition in the lanscape is not much attractive
> Regards



What could I have done to improve the composition? I find landscapes are still the hardest to shoot


----------

